# abondoned on the side of the road



## brightassredgto (Apr 2, 2008)

Today on my way to work, the service engine oil warning came on, and then engine temp warning came on. the engine temp gauge maxed out then dropped to C. I pulled off to the side of the road, and it started sputtering during idle like it had a huge cam in it. I checked the oil, it was fine, the engine was as cool as normal. Started it back up, still not idling right. I tried to reset it by pushing the gas pedal 3 times, it didnt work. So i left it there I dont want to take a chance with over heating it. Has anyone experienced this before. I tried searching on here, but didnt have any luck with this problem. What the hell did I do to my car? I just got it out of the shop for water leaking and power seat problems.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a weird one. I have no idea what happened to your Goat. What kind of Mods. have you done?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Water leaking? Would that be a coolant leak?


----------



## brightassredgto (Apr 2, 2008)

The only mods are a K&N airfilter and the previous owner put glass packs on it, the water was leaking into passenger rear floor board, but thats fixed. Dealer said it came through the firewall. I think its a sensor causing this, the motor didnt seem unusually hot, and no coolant leaks. maybe the computer is tricked somehow or is in limp-home mode. the check engine light is also on. im going to scan it tommorrow, but i need to figure out how to get it home. Im stuck at work now, and its still on the side of the road.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

If it's still under warranty the dealer will have to eat the tow charge. They do have certin mileage caps, don't know how far away from the dealer your Goat is. Based on your account of what happened I would not drive that car...Good Luck and let us know what the problem ends up being...



brightassredgto said:


> The only mods are a K&N airfilter and the previous owner put glass packs on it, the water was leaking into passenger rear floor board, but thats fixed. Dealer said it came through the firewall. I think its a sensor causing this, the motor didnt seem unusually hot, and no coolant leaks. maybe the computer is tricked somehow or is in limp-home mode. the check engine light is also on. im going to scan it tommorrow, but i need to figure out how to get it home. Im stuck at work now, and its still on the side of the road.


----------



## brightassredgto (Apr 2, 2008)

It turns out it was in safe mode. I drove it to the dealer which wasn't too far. It had code P1258, The ECT sensor was out of specs at 140 degrees resistance should be at 667 ohms and was actually at 287 ohms resistance which would not kick on cooling fans. At least thats what it says on the receipt. It was fixed under warranty but of course they had to keep it over the weekend for test driving. Runs perfect again, hopefully all the bugs are worked out, the warranty is expiring soon.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

arty:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats good that you got it fixed, thats really scary that you experienced that thankfully nothing serious


----------

